# Grass snakes



## Long way down (Jul 29, 2009)

Thats my second sighting of grass snake at kingsbury water park in three months, while fishing


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

nice one... make the most of it, it's getting near hibernation time!


----------



## ditzychick (Aug 21, 2009)

I had someone bring a snake to the shop i work in asking for an identification. At first glance i thought eek adder.. then it uncoiled a tad and you could see the yellow and black v on the neck. We told the people to put it back where they found it asap!! in the middle of being harassed it had regurgitated its meal, a lovely half digested frog, which smelt awful.
I only hope it did ok after they released it.


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

here is one for you


----------



## Ruffun (Apr 22, 2010)

Is this in a viv of yours?


----------



## cardinalgrom (Aug 23, 2010)

eeeep...


lovely snakes though, shame we cant keep and breed them, would certainly help to re-populate


----------



## evileye (Nov 3, 2009)

yeah - i agree with cardinalgrom. i think there should be a program somwhere that breeds, incubates and lets the hatchies free somwhere. no one has seen any where we live and there's frogs everywhere - i've only known one person who's acrtually seen a wild snake here before - an adder in a local dog park...


----------



## ShaunIOW (Aug 25, 2010)

I caught a grass snake outside the house back in the 70's and saw one in the back garden fish pond in the 80's and that the only 2 times I've ever seen them even though I've spent hours looking - behind the house is a copse, then a large golf course, then marsh/moorland. Only ever seen adders 4 or 5 times over the years and thats with always looking as well - normally when taking the dog for a walk.


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

cardinalgrom said:


> eeeep...
> 
> 
> lovely snakes though, shame we cant keep and breed them, would certainly help to re-populate


i dont know why you think they need to be re populated? please explain this to me.

if grass snakes were that rare then they would be protected, but they are not because they are not.

this seems to be a comon missconception, i think you should direct your feelings to somthing that needs our help, eg the red squirrel, otters and the english crayfish.

grass snakes are doing fine


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

sorry i got that wrong, they are protected....but not in tha same way as the crested newt, natterjack toad, smooth snake and the sand lizard


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

this is the beauty we should be worried about!
A Smooth Snake | Flickr - Photo Sharing!#

just ignore the "but not poisonous" part, i know how this grates most people lol


----------



## sharpster (Aug 25, 2010)

whilst grass snakes are widespread in the uk,and not 'rare', they can be hard to find,more so when you are actually looking for them! around my way,they are deffo suffering from 'habitat loss' the grass snake 'hotspots' i knew as a youngster have either been built on or have become too overgrown with 'shrubbery' to be as suitable as they were.the worst thing,that really pisses me off(and its the same in most countries you visit)is that when you go out snaking,you often find as many 'killed' ones as live.-by people.
whilst protected here,-you cannot harm one,or in any way buy or sell them.you are perfectly allowed to take one from the wild to keep in captivity-fact.,but i would say,unless you have a specific interest,leave them where they are,and keep something captive bred!-dave.


----------



## Long way down (Jul 29, 2009)

*On the increase*

I was down the river on friday, doing some fishing, watching that stick float dive under, when i heard a slashing noise, looked round a large grass snake, four to five foot, a big bugger, thats the 3rd one ive seen this year, gives you a bit of a buzz


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

i spotted another on friday driving back from picking my mate up from work we seen it trying to get into the grass verge, i was going to fast to stop right there and then, so i came to a stop reversed back up the hill and she was still there trying to get up the bank but i had to wait for a 4x4 to pass me before i could open my car door, as soon as i opened my door she was gone!

she must of been a good 7-8 years old by the size and bulk of her, i would say she was around 3 1/2- 4 foot long!

what a beauty!


----------



## stuarttaylor37 (Jan 5, 2008)

mrcarlxx said:


> grass snakes are doing fine


How do you know?


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

They are lovely snakes, never seen any native reptiles.... anywhere


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

I am not surprised when you have an average of 32 posts per day on here :whistling2:


----------

